# (kytkeä/panna/jne.) päälle



## Gavril

Päivää,

Vaihdoin kokeeksi uuden puhelimeni käyttökielen englannista suomeen, ja olen huomannut, että kun haluan käynnistää langattoman palvelun, näytössä tulee valinta ”kytkeä päälle”. Kun sitten haluan sulkea langattoman yhdistyksen, valinta on ”Kytkeä pois päältä”.

On muita ”käynnistämistä” tarkoittavia verbejä, joihin kuuluu sana ”päälle”: _panna päälle, jättää päälle_, jne. Nämä lauseet kiinnostavat minua, koska minun on vaikea käsittää (ehkä koska suomi ei ole minun äidinkieleni), miten sana _päälle_ sopii verbeihin _kytkeä/panna/_jne. näissä yhteyksissä, eli millaisiin alkuperäisiin mielikuviin nämä lauseet perustuvat.

”Päälle kytkeminen/paneminen” on helppo kuvitella, mutta minkä ”päälle” oletetaan kytkettävän/pantavan, kun laite käynnistetään? Olikohan alun perin kyseessä jokin laite, jonka käynnistämiseksi täytyi laittaa (esim.) lanka sen päälle?

Toisaalta uskallan kysyä, onko mahdollista, että _kytkeä/panna_/jne. _päälle_ ovat käännökset toisen kielen ilmaisusta, joka ei alun perin kuulostanut luonnolliselta käännettynä suomeksi? (Luulen esim., että ruotsin ”päälle kytkemistä” tarkoittava verbi olisi _ansluta, _jossa etuliite _an_ vastaa jonkun verran suomen sanaa _päälle/päähän/_jne.)

Kiitos


----------



## etrade

http://fi.wiktionary.org/wiki/panna
...(_alatyyliä_) naida, olla sukupuoliyhteydessä (+ partitiiviobjekti) 
_Matti pani Sallaa iltasella. Onko parempi pistää sika hengiltä vai panna sika hengiltä?

_Jos haluaa käyttää kirjakieltä niin _kytkeä,_ _laittaa ja asettaa päälle_ ovat ainakin asiallisia, eli niistä ei voi vääntää vitsiä.


----------



## Gavril

etrade said:


> http://fi.wiktionary.org/wiki/panna
> ...(_alatyyliä_) naida, olla sukupuoliyhteydessä (+ partitiiviobjekti)
> _Matti pani Sallaa iltasella. Onko parempi pistää sika hengiltä vai panna sika hengiltä?
> 
> _Jos haluaa käyttää kirjakieltä niin _kytkeä,_ _laittaa ja asettaa päälle_ ovat ainakin asiallisia, eli niistä ei voi vääntää vitsiä.



Kiitos muistutuksesta -- minun pitää tutkia syvemmin sitä, milloin on sopiva käyttää "panna" ja milloin ei ole.

Kysymykseni liittyi kuitenkin enemmän sanaan "päälle": jos _kytkeä laite päälle_ tarkoittaa "käynnistää laite", minkä "päälle" laite oletetaan kytkettävän (tai minkä päälle se kytkettiin, kun tämä lause alun perin keksittiin)?


----------



## DrWatson

Samaten voitaneen kysyä, mikä logiikka on englannin kielen verbeissä _turn on / switch on_. Eikö _on_ tarkoita usein samaa kuin suomen _päälle/päällä_? Ruotsin verbissä _slå på_ on myös suurin piirtein samaa tarkoittava prepositio. Olettaisin, että kyseessä on jonkinlainen (osittainen) käännöslaina.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> Samaten voitaneen kysyä, mikä logiikka on englannin kielen verbeissä _turn on / switch on_. Eikö _on_ tarkoita usein samaa kuin suomen _päälle/päällä_?



Englannin _on_ kyllä vastaa monissa yhteyksissä suomen _päälle/päällä_, mutta ehkä useimmissa yhteyksissä englannin lauseke _on top of_ olisi tarkempi käännös. Sanalla _on_ voi olla moninaisia merkityksiä*, jokseenkin kuin suomen sijapääte _-lla, _kun taas lausekkeella _on top of _on yksiselitteisempi fyysinen/konkreettinen merkitys, jokseenkin kuin (tähän astisen käsitykseni mukaan) suomen sanalla _päälle/päällä._

WSOY-sanakirjan perusteella ainoat tapaukset (ehkä tiedät muita), joissa sanalla _päälle/päällä _ei ole selkeä fyysinen/konkreettinen merkitys, ovat laitteen toimintaan liittyvät lauseet kuin

_Kytkeä (laite) päälle
(Laite) on päällä
Kytkeä (laite) pois päältä._

Siksi epäilin, että (kuten kirjoitit):



> kyseessä on jonkinlainen (osittainen) käännöslaina.



*Esimerkiksi,

_What's going on? _"Mitä tapahtuu?"
_It's on now! _"Onpa alkanut taistelu!"
_to_ g_et your _[X]_ on "_viihtyä tekemässä [X]"
jne.


----------



## Spongiformi

Englannissa preposition/adverbin/adjektiivin _"on" _voi lainata monenlaiseen käyttöön irrallaan, mutta suomessa kun ollaan jumissa sijapäätteiden kanssa, niin on pakko ottaa mukaan ylimääräinen sana, tässä tapauksessa päälle(/-llä). En tosin todellakaan aio väittää, että tämä olisi mikään historiallinen eli oikea selitys, mutta se tuli vain mieleeni viestejä lukiessa.


----------

